# River City Marketplace - Jacksonville Florida



## Miss Marty (Mar 5, 2006)

*
River City Marketplace - Jacksonville Florida * 

Finally, in 2006, a new mall will open on the northside of Jacksonville, near the Jacksonville International Airport. The new River City Marketplace currently under construction at I-95 
and Airport Road, will be the closest large scale shopping center to Amelia Island, when it opens during the third quarter of 2006.

River City Marketplace will include a “main street”
shopping area with walkable streets (a lifestyle-oriented town center), 
a traditional power center, and upscale restaurants. 

Amelia Island and Nassau County residents wanting to shop at a large mall, have had to 
drive over to the Regency Square Mall, The Avenues Mall, or the St. Johns Town Center, 
on the southside of Jacksonville. Getting to these shopping malls typically takes around 
40 to 50 minutes from Amelia Island. 


The River City Marketplace is a 465-acres mixed-use project with a 125-acre shopping district. 1.13 million square feet of retail space will be developed, plus 900 residential units, 300 hotel rooms, and 133 SF of light industrial. 

Multi-family housing will allow people working at River City Marketplace to also live there. 

About 400,000 square feet of retail space will be in Phase I of the retail project, anticipated to open in the fall of 2006. The project will likely take until 2011 to be completed. (5 years)

The marketplace will reportedly create about 
2,000 new full-time jobs by year-end 2007. 

Closest Timeshares - St Augustine and Daytona Beach
Wonder if they will be building new timeshares in the area


----------



## Miss Marty (May 17, 2007)

*
Is River City Marketplace Shopping Complex Open*

Heading to Florida and would like to spend a day in 
Jacksonville area or the way down or back up I-95

Any nice hotels/motels (under $100) in the area near 
The new River City Marketplace - Jacksonville Florida


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 17, 2007)

Marty,

The Jacksonville River City Marketplace opened in November 2006. They're in the process of adding more retail space.

Here's a link for info - http://jacksonville.bizjournals.com/jacksonville/stories/2007/04/23/daily2.html

Richard


----------



## Born2Travel (May 17, 2007)

The marketplace is not that far from the airport and there are lots of hotels near the airport.  We only visit JAX once or twice a year and haven't stayed in hotels, so I don't know prices and specifics but I know there are quite a few in that area.  If you look for hotels near the airport you should be ok I would think...  Downtown near the river there is the Omni, Hilton, Extended Stay...and others.


----------

